# Willow May Have Pancreatitis or Gastroenteritis



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I've been dealing with an under the weather Willow all weekend. She threw up either Friday night or early Saturday morning in her crate. Threw up again in the morning. Then she refused her breakfast Saturday. Layed around and slept most of the day. Then she kind of came out of it and eventually ate her dinner, even though she turned her nose up at it when I first put it down. Was fine all night and ate breakfast on Sunday. Seemed fine during the morning and even went for walk. By afternoon she seemed sluggish and then refused to eat her dinner. Had really loose stools when I took her out in the early evening, but then after she did her business she wanted to play! Wouldn't eat the dinner that I left down though. Then she threw up sometime during the night and again refused her breakfast.

I was able to get her into the vet this morning. No fever but he said it felt like she was having some tenderness in the stomach area. He feels she has gastroenteritis or possibly mild pancreatitis. She was mildly dehydrated and he gave her subcutaneous fluids just under the skin between her shoulder blades. She wasn't dehydrated enough to warrant intravenous fluids, thankfully. She also got an antinausea medication shot and a stomach protectant shot and was sent home with canned food for sensitive stomachs and some probiotics. She was not a happy puppy! My poor baby. The vet is hopeful that we can get her stomach straightened out and wean her off the special dog food and back onto her normal food. I sure hope so.

There's been so many postings lately regarding pancreatitis and I was dreading receiving that as a possible diagnosis. She's gone off her feed and felt poorly once or twice in the past but it had only lasted a day and then she was back to her normal, devilish self. If she's not back to normal in a couple of days, we are to go back in for further testing. I'm just praying that she snaps out of this.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I hope this is nothing serious and that Willow is feeling better soon. I just went through this exact same thing with Molly about two weeks ago. We had exactly the same treatment except she also had Metronidizole for 10 days. Of course, Molly was difficult and would not eat the bland diet. I used a little baby food at first and then just had to put her back on her regular food. The vomiting stopped right after our vet visit and her stool slowly got back to normal. She is totally fine now. I hope Willow responds to this treatment she is on and is back to normal quickly.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Diane - thanks for the encouragement! I'm glad Molly recovered quickly.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear Willow is under the weather. Hope she is feeling better soon!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hope Willow feels better soon! My understanding is that dogs with pancreatitis are pretty sick, so hopefully, it's not that, and just a mild tummy upset!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I, too, am hoping that Willow just has a stomach bug and will soon be back to her normal self!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Poor baby. I hope this is just a passing thing.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Poor little Willow. Hope she gets well real soon.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

How is Willow doing? Poor thing, I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

just saw this. Hope Willow is feeling better this evening and back to normal real soon!


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Poor Willow, get better soon.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I think Willow is better although she's sleeping at the moment which isn't unusual for her at this time of day. She seemed to feel better last night and wolfed down her dinner. Loves the canned stuff from the vet. She still has really loose bowels this morning so I sure hope that gets under control. My husband heard her whine just a bit during the night. I didn't hear her or I would have gotten up. I checked her bed this morning. I didn't see any soiling but when I went to fluff up the pillow I could feel that the bed was damp. It didn't have any odor like urine or anything though. So I really don't know what happened. I did have to spot clean the bed a little yesterday morning where she barfed up some bile, but I was quite sure it was dry when I brought it in from drying in the sun. I don't know if that subcutaneous fluid injection could leak out or maybe because of that she just really had to pee all of a sudden and maybe it was so diluted from the fluid injection it didn't have much odor. Last evening and this morning she seemed back to normal, except for the diarrhea. The vet said he would call today to see how she is and I'll mention the wet bed and loose stools. I hope she still seems herself when she gets up from her nap today.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I bet the wet bed was dilute urine from the subcutaneous fluids. Poor thing probably could just not hold it. Are you giving her any pumpkin and/or probiotic? They may help her stools firm up. I hope she continues to improve. Diarrhea is no fun. Poor Molly got her butt shaved at the vet a little more than I would haved liked, but it was necessary.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Molly120213 said:


> I bet the wet bed was dilute urine from the subcutaneous fluids. Poor thing probably could just not hold it. Are you giving her any pumpkin and/or probiotic? They may help her stools firm up. I hope she continues to improve. Diarrhea is no fun. Poor Molly got her butt shaved at the vet a little more than I would haved liked, but it was necessary.


Thanks. I was wondering if it was urine. She now has a washed, clean bed! Yes, the vet did send home some probiotics. I haven't tried the pumpkin yet. I have a feeling she wouldn't eat it as she is picky and doesn't seem to like any vegie.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I am so sorry Jackie it's no fun to have a sick baby poor little Willow! 
I'll bet she will snap out of this, it's good she didn't have to be hospitalized for dehydration. And she's been bouncing back in between. Can you think of anything she may have eaten or gotten into before this happened? Sometimes it doesn't take much to spark something like this off. I think these little tummies can be pretty sensitive!

You know how sick Sophie was, we thought she might not make it, and yet she is 99% better at this point! First play date last night and she was going her usual bonkers and been watching her like a hawk, still not eating grass or sick. So regardless what is going on with Willow she will be fine! And I'm still betting it's just a passing thing. 

Hang in there please keep us posted!

By the way Sophie had lots of IV fluids and she also wet her bed and couldn't smell it as Diane said, very dilute.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I hope Willow is doing better by tomorrow. It is hard when our pups aren't well and we are trying to figure it out.


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

So sorry about what happen to your puppy! Sound like pancreatitis for me hope this information that I know about the dog food for dogs with pancreatitis can work for your dog and hope you can get more information on how to deal pancreatitis.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

My heart breaks for all of you with sick puppies.These guys are so tiny and to see that spark of mischief gone from their eyes is so worrisome. 

Lola had three small bilious and saliva vomit episodes a few days ago. I'm now pretty sure it was teething related as I found a back tooth laying on the floor. She's a picky eater so now she's getting spoiled with tiny pieces of boiled chicken and some calves liver. She can be coaxed via hand feeding to eat some Nature's Variety raw mixers for fiber. So far all is well for two days in a row.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Willow is again not feeling well. She had diarrhea yesterday every time she went #2. I was suspicious last evening that she wasn't feeling well again. Just seemed lethargic. Then this morning she wouldn't eat. She just goes from bed to bed. She went out to pee but nothing else. I'm wondering if the canned food from the vet caused the diarrhea. Her prior owner, Lora, told me that Willow would have diarrhea when she ate chicken dog food. I asked her if turkey was ok. Lora said that Willow had eaten turkey without a problem, but I'm wondering now if it was just a bite or two maybe at Thanksgiving. The food from the vet uses turkey for the protein. Maybe Willow reacts to turkey like she does with chicken. I've fed her duck dog food without a problem but maybe turkey is too much like chicken. I don't know. She hasn't had any fluids except for what is in her food. She won't drink any water. It's so upsetting to see her not herself. I'll be calling the vet pretty soon.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | Quote: My dog has a chicken "allergy", which means...


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jackie, this is such a worry, and I'm sorry. I've been through the same type of problems with Tucker for years.

(I've done the saliva testing with Dodds, which proved out what I had already mostly concluded on my own for Tucker's sensitivities.) Tucker is sensitive to chicken, and strongly sensitive to beef. I feed him Duck (Primal Raw,) and he does well with it. As the article above from Dr. Dodds says, all poultry species are often not the culprit. Also, if you read the label on the Vet's food there is often chicken broth in the ingredients. Also, the ones I've seen use a lot of corn, a highly reactive ingredient for many dogs. 

Do you have a holistic vet you can see to try to get a better handle on foods? Is Willow on pro-biotics? Those are especially important for a dog that has digestive issues.


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

Sad to hear that! Was hoping you and Willow were over the worst of this. It is just so heart wrenching, all these little ones not feeling well!! I will be praying for both of you and hopefully your vet will have some answers. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Sorry to hear this, Jackie. Molly reacts to chicken AND turkey so I am careful that all food and treats contain neither. The only way I got her to start eating when she was sick was with baby food beef. This seemed to get her appetite going again. After that I just put her back on her usual lamb diet so at least she was eating something. There have been several times in the past that Molly had diarrhea that would not go away until the vet put her on metronidizole. She never had positive stool samples but this seemed to do the trick for stopping the diarrhea. You may want to ask the vet about it. I hope Willow feels better soon.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

davetgabby said:


> Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | Quote: My dog has a chicken "allergy", which means...


Dave - thank you so much for the link. Very interesting and I understand most of it. However, I don't know what the column headings of IgA and IgM mean. I think I understand the gist of the charts though. I'm highly suspicious of the turkey in the vet food. I have tried the Honest Kitchen blend that contains duck in the past, and she had no adverse reaction to it.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Dee Dee said:


> Can you think of anything she may have eaten or gotten into before this happened? Sometimes it doesn't take much to spark something like this off. I think these little tummies can be pretty sensitive!
> 
> You know how sick Sophie was, we thought she might not make it, and yet she is 99% better at this point!
> 
> By the way Sophie had lots of IV fluids and she also wet her bed and couldn't smell it as Diane said, very dilute.


Dee Dee, I watch what Willow puts in her mouth. The worst thing are the rabbit turds! The vet didn't seem too concerned about that however. He also asked if she had gotten into the garbage or something like that. However, she's always grabbing something that she shouldn't it seems.

Thanks for letting me know that Sophie also wet the bed after getting fluids. I'm pretty sure that's what happened to Willow too.

I'm am sooooo glad that Sophie is almost back to normal. I was really worried about her and about you.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Well, Willow seems to have rallied. I was all set to call the vet this morning. I actually had a doctor's appointment myself this morning. I took Willow out to see if she would potty before we packed her into the car with us for my appointment. When she came back in, she grabbed a couple of mouthfuls of the breakfast that I left down for her. She seemed to act pretty normal, so I decided to wait and see how she progressed during the day. When we got home from my appointment, she raced to her food bowl and ate what was left and licked the bowl clean. Then she ran over to her water and drank water. Right now she seems pretty much back to normal. Still hasn't pooped yet today, but with the diarrhea from yesterday it will probably take a while. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Thank you everyone for your well wishes and advice. I do have her on probiotics that the vet sent home with me. I will have to get some more. I wonder if I should do that NutriScan test. Have many of you done that?


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh man roller coaster you are going through and so glad your last post was on top of the hill! That is wonderful she is rallying! These tummy issues are so often related to food sensitivities and it can be a real chore to figure it all out. And it can change over time too. But once you get the system down it is so much better! I wouldn't think the rabbit turds are too much involved either. 

I thought it would be so terrible to have to keep Sophie on a restricted diet but it's really been no too much of an issue. I have treats baking in the oven for her right now (slice up her ZD canned really thin and bake them crisp like bacon she goes NUTS over them espcially warm from the oven). It's a miracle to me to see her feeling so good again after how sick she was. Dr Donna has done her usual magic as well as our wonderful local vet here, and Dr Donna is going to guide me in slowly switching her back to home cooked food once she has been stable for 3 months in a row. She's already on herbs for this and i think that has helped tons also, hoping to wean her off Tylosin eventually and just keep her ont he herbs.

So there is a lot you can do yet and hopefully you won't even have to go that far, but either way Willow is going to get past this!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Dee Dee said:


> I have treats baking in the oven for her right now (slice up her ZD canned really thin and bake them crisp like bacon she goes NUTS over them espcially warm from the oven).


What is this ZD canned food? I'm not familiar with that. I'm so glad Sophie is doing so well!

Edit: Just Googled it. I see it's by Science diet. That's the brand the vet gave us.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I would get the Nutriscan done. If she handles duck ok I would go with the HK its better than the prescription by Science Diet by far. If your on ZD now and holding ok , stick with it until you get the test done , then switch later if you want.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

davetgabby said:


> I would get the Nutriscan done. If she handles duck ok I would go with the HK its better than the prescription by Science Diet by far. If your on ZD now and holding ok , stick with it until you get the test done , then switch later if you want.


Thanks Dave. She's not on the duck HK at this time. I've been giving her the beef HK which she has seemed to do well on (except the carrots come out about the way they went in - not digested well). I took her off the vet food and she's doing fine now. I'm sure that's what was causing the diarrhea.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

All seems to be fine with Willow. After a day of not getting the vet food, everything is back to normal. The food didn't start her problem, but I think it caused the diarrhea she ended up with. She's back to her old self > !! I'm very relieved. She's been eating her regular HK food, drinking water and BM's seemed back to normal. Oh, and also getting into mischief so all is well! :smile2:


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

So glad to hear she is doing better Jackie! Does she seem 100% now?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Dee Dee said:


> So glad to hear she is doing better Jackie! Does she seem 100% now?


I think so, Dee Dee! :grin2:


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Just caught this. So glad she is better!!!! Tucker had a little run of not feeling great the other week.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Great news!


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

Very good news!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Keep it up, Willow!!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Wonderful Willow news!!!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Glad she's feeling better.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Jackie is Willow still feeling good?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Dee Dee said:


> Jackie is Willow still feeling good?


Thank you for asking. Yes, she seems right back to normal - getting into mischief, zoomies, etc.!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Fantastic!!!!!!!


----------



## Simonsez (Sep 10, 2015)

*Tummy issues*

Poor Willow and Molly. What is going on with our Havanese. Izzy has been having "bad poops" off and on for 2weeks.
She had Metronitazole and Rd, which she didn't love. Got better, then bad again. She is only 5months and has been to the Vet 3times for this. She threw up the other day. Got a shot, metro again and Rd. Finally better. Vet said this warm weather is bringing in a lot of dogs. Don't think she ate anything outside. I watch her so carefully, but she's fast. Hope all our "sweeties" are over this for good. It breaks my heart to see them feeling so bad
Do Havanese have sensitive tummies?


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Not Izzy too! Yes what in the world is going on? Sophie was never officially diagnosed with IBD but by exclusion we figure that is what it is. Can it really be this rampant? Wondering if they do have sensitive tummies although I keep hearing from people otherwise but the % of pups here on the forum sure points otherwise. 
Sophie also was about 5 months old when hers all started.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Another one!! Oh, man! Tucker is another with IBD by exclusion. It surely does seem Havanese have sensitive tummies. Maybe it is linked to the Separation Anxiety that we have to so carefully prevent or alleviate.

I hope Izzy is better and all done with it!

I really have to think the Puppy Shots are a big part of the problem. I'm sure it was with Tucker, he got so sick after the last two he had after I brought him home.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

More!!??!! And since Lola had "rule out" tests with no definitive diagnosis I'm noticing that seems to be the trend with these tummy troubles. And Lola is 5 months old. Could there be a teething connection? 

I hope and pray, literally, that this will soon be but a bad memory. 

Get well soon Izzy.


----------



## Simonsez (Sep 10, 2015)

*Tummy issues*

Thanks everyone! Vet did say it could be teething related. Izzy is chewing like crazy again, teeth falling out, then starts again. She really doesn't like when I leave her ,and it never is for that long.not sure what is causing it.
I had to put my sweet Wheaton Terrier to sleep last year due to severe IBD and renal failure. It makes me nuts when Izzy gets tummy problems. Hopefully this week all will be feeling great!
I just could t believe how many of you had similar problems. Thank goodness for RD and Metronitazole


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear about your wheaton having it also! My gosh. 
Did he have from a puppy? It seems to be rampant everywhere!

I also wonder bout the puppy vax but I guess no way to prove anything. Sheri had a good thought about the separation anxiety these guys tend to have, wonder if that stress plays a role. Also curious about the teething. Sophie started issues around then. She also developed her bad allergies same time she started having tummy problems. 

Sure is hard to try adn figure out how to keep our little ones safe!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I also wonder about treats, Sophie's breeder has had over 100 puppies in the last 30+ years, he does extensive health testing on all his breeding stock (he's even participating in the UC Davis diversity study). I don't know that he has followed every single puppy, probably not, but has the majority of them and not one has ever had allergies or tummy issues! So makes me wonder if it's something I inadvertantly did here. His dogs get vaccinations and haven't had these things. I trained her a lot since young, for breed ring, obedience, tricks, nosework....so she got a fair amount of treats as a youngster. She had bad stools from about 5 months old on, until I changed her food to raw. That totally cleared everything up for several months! Even though she was still getting treats during that time. 

So maybe the treat load got the best of her and caused her big "blow up" (which was triggered by an accidental sudden food change by puppy sitter).

Just brain storming I'm sure we'll never know and regardless sounds like too late now either way and it's a permanent issue


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

So happy to hear that Willow is feeling good again!


Just an FYI, I don't give treats. Zoe is such a picky eater so I don't want to ruin her appetite. Want her to get her complete nutrition with veggies and her supplements. Haven't had a lot of vomiting and bad stools. She seems to be feeling good, playful, bright eyes, and soft silky coat. (I need to update her photo). Am using the Dodd's vaccine protocol and I don't use chemical flea/tick sprays, etc. Heartworm spaced 6 wks. But on the down side, she doesn't do nearly the amount of fun tricks and obedience. Definitely tougher w/o treats.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Wow, so many tummy issues! I also give Willow treats but I do try to buy quality treats and to limit the quantity. I also provide bully sticks some of which she'll chew almost all of it in one or two sittings and others will take a week or so. I hate to deny her things like that! So far she has had several issues of tummy upsets but before the last episode they only lasted a day.


----------



## Simonsez (Sep 10, 2015)

*Bully sticks*

Wondering if bully sticks could cause tummy problems. Holding back now,but she loves then, esp when teething. Anyone have problems with diarrhea after giving bully sticks. I give her freeze dried chicken( instinct raw boost minis) treats and they seem ok. Don't want her to have problems again


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Sophie got bully sticks also it breaks my heart she can't have them anymore she really loved them. Her only chews now are the kong type rubber toys. Not the same she says!  

I've seen signs of tummy issues since Sophie was 5 months old but like Willow she didn't seem to feel bad adn would come and go. If I could go back and do it again I would hope to recognize the early signs and be more careful what was going in her little mouth.

An interesting perk of all this, I don't know if you remember when I got her all the lengths I went through to stop her from eating her own stool. Never any other just her own. I tried everything. Since she has been treated and feeling so much better, it's the first time in her life she hasn't been eating her poop! (at least 98% of the time). Before it was ALL the time. I read they are trying to replace nutrients their bodies are not absorbing.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

I am very suspicious about bully sticks...I took them away after a bout of soft poo a few months ago and just restarted a couple of weeks ago for short periods. Then she worked on one for a few hours and we had another bout of soft poo. Took them away again. She normally only has chicken and turkey in her food so I think the beef quality of bully sticks might be at play. I recalled a previous post that someone had that experience...


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

I have worried about Bully sticks too causing soft stools. Still Loki at 18 weeks with no bottom teeth wants to chew. I got this Pet Stages teething toy. I froze it with water and he sort of liked it. Then I wet it with chicken broth instead and froze it. Now he loves it. I just throw it in the washing machine in between freezes. Just a thought for making soft toys more appealing.

Home | Petstages - Products with purpose


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Dee Dee, that's interesting that Sophie isn't eating her poo. Willow will try and eat her's too (as long as it's fresh!). I haven't really seen any evidence that the bully sticks bother her though. I do buy the USDA & FDA approved ones. Anyway, that's what they are supposed to be. She's only had about 3 or 4 bouts of not feeling well since we got her a little over a year ago. I'm a little suspicious about some treats I recently ordered. I've had a couple of bags of the same treats in the past but this last bag the treats seemed a little dried out. They are made by Plato and are dried duck/vegie treats. They are pretty dry to begin with but this last bag was really dry. She got sick a week or so into this bag. I've since thrown them out just in case something was wrong with them. She loves these treats though and I'm not sure if I should try another bag or not.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

That looks like a great toy Barbara I just ordered one for Sophie.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

It's a full time job trying to keep them health:smile2:y and safe, for sure!  Being so tiny they're probably so sensitive to everything, stress, foods, etc. When Zoe was a young pup, she actually ate a part of a pencil, and I freaked out, making phone calls to vets, etc. but she had no ill effects at all. Go figure!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Zoe093014 said:


> So happy to hear that Willow is feeling good again!
> 
> Just an FYI, I don't give treats. Zoe is such a picky eater so I don't want to ruin her appetite. Want her to get her complete nutrition with veggies and her supplements. Haven't had a lot of vomiting and bad stools. She seems to be feeling good, playful, bright eyes, and soft silky coat. (I need to update her photo). Am using the Dodd's vaccine protocol and I don't use chemical flea/tick sprays, etc. Heartworm spaced 6 wks. But on the down side, she doesn't do nearly the amount of fun tricks and obedience. Definitely tougher w/o treats.


Just keep in mind that "training treats" can be healthy ingredients and part of an absolutely healthy, balanced diet. My dogs work mostly for whole fresh roasted meats of the types they can tolerate, plus fresh fruit and steamed veggies. I use a TON of training treats, but very rarely do they get something that is not favored into their overall healthy diet. If we train more, they get less in their meals. It all balances out.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> Just keep in mind that "training treats" can be healthy ingredients and part of an absolutely healthy, balanced diet. My dogs work mostly for whole fresh roasted meats of the types they can tolerate, plus fresh fruit and steamed veggies. I use a TON of training treats, but very rarely do they get something that is not favored into their overall healthy diet. If we train more, they get less in their meals. It all balances out.


Thanks for the info, Karen. I usually puree raw veggies and mix them in with her meats. Can your dogs digest whole pieces of them?


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I am now using Sophies prescription canned food for treats, I slice it thin then stick in oven until crispy. (and try not to burn down my house which is my usual MO)  She loves them and I can give them to her all day without worry since it's her food. But I know she would much prefer a high value treat. Before she got sick I was also using fresh meat but she wasn't thrilled with any veggies so I did worry about giving her that much protein. Right now I'm feeding her 4-5 meals a day plus treats and she isn't really putting on any weight so at this point don't have the over weight thing to worry about. (she is still a little underweight but has gained a few ounces since feeling better up to 9.6 lbs now. I'd like her over 10) She probably gets about 3 cups of canned food plus a bunch of treats every day. I'm a little worried that might mean she is still not absorbing her food properly but I don't think so because she is feeling great, is pooping appropriately for the amount of food she is eating and she has pretty much stopped eating her poop for the first time in her life. When her SIBO was at it's height she was obsessed more than usual with eating her poop since her body wasn't getting enough nutrition from her food. 

If I could use her poop for training treats I could probably teach her to do my taxes!


----------

